# DIY ACRYLIC SUMP



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Built from $45.00 worth of 1/4" scraps. Based on Aqueon ProFlex sumps and their unique bubble traps and filter sock hanger assembly.

Here is the ProFlex


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

This should be an interesting build.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Here are the scrap pieces that I bought for $1.50 / lb. Max width was 10" so I had to create seams along the sumps length. The sump is 18" tall. I cut all of the various pieces that I needed on a table saw. The sump ended up with several aesthetic flaws but it functions exactly as I had hoped.*










*During construction. Overall dimensions are 36" x 13" X 18" tall.*










*Here are photos of the twin 1.5" drains and the bubble traps. The water goes down into the pipes and back up to the surface - down through the filter socks & then through the spill way and over the drip tray. It is absolutely silent. Really cool.

I chose to just rest the heater in one of the filter socks.. Eliminates a place for non sock filtered to bypass.*



















*Spill way & drip tray. Spill way is a series of 3/8" holes drilled along the sump's width. You can also see the lateral seam*










*Pump output area. There is a 2" foam block that all of the water passes through before the pump*










* Sump is also connected to a 29 gallon with a bulkhead. I use this 29 for fry grow out, isolation tank, whatever.*










*Whole sump setup. I also have some Google SketchUp drawings of the sump when I was designing it. I will upload those later*


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

looks good where did you get the rectangle filter socks? only think i would change is have a way for the filter socks to bypass if they clog up otherwise you might have a big mess on your hands


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

rotccapt said:


> looks good where did you get the rectangle filter socks? only think i would change is have a way for the filter socks to bypass if they clog up otherwise you might have a big mess on your hands


Dr Foster and Smith.

You are right. I am going to have to drill some holes above that spill way.


----------

